# I am doing a built in desk



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am trying to find ideas for a built in desk similar to the ones below. Help me out with more ideas, im not satisfied with these.

The area has a U shape though an L shaped desk would work. It has a roof slope for a ceiling and a roof window that opens. I'm not sure of the exact dimensions atm. It needs to house a computer and a large amount of desk space. Generally clean minimalist design but not just a sheet of wood nailed to the wall. (assuming i can have it both ways.

except i cant post image lately, so try the links while i figure out how to post images again

http://www.davidmarrdesigns.com/items/cabinets/oak_built_in_with_window_bench.jpg

http://www.nimvo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/built-in-home-office-desk.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2207/2122700103_7c71b74895.jpg









http://www.donsfinewoodworking.com/Built-in desks.jpg


----------

